# [Game][Free] Lumigon v1.1



## Calvini (Dec 4, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*Download Link: https://play.google....ture=nav_result*

Get ready to explore a whole new wonderland in this cute and fun filled adventure! Tag along with Pina and her adorable dragon Purumi, as they venture into the wild and mysterious world of Vanster. Collect moon fragments, called Lunas, and strengthen Purumi to unleash his super cute abilities! Lumigon is a casual running adventure game with a cute twist and a simple but charming story. You won't easily forget this adorable duo! They're ready to save the world and they have some sweet moves to show off!

When the going gets tough! It's time to get angry! Wreak massive havoc and whack every mole you see with the Purumi Blitz! Purumi Blitz is an in-game power up that is available in the Item Shop, purchasable with Lunas! Purumi Blitz is the ultimate problem solver for difficult and sticky situations!

Explore this cute and memorable tale through 'Story mode', where you follow alongside Pina and Purumi as they collect all the pieces of the shattered moon. Play 'Survival mode' and show off to your Facebook friends by getting top score! Will you be the toughest dragon around?

Features:

* Grab the Lunas and transform Purumi into a golden dragon!
* Enjoy 'Story mode' as you explore the mysterious world, or delight yourself with the classic endless running adventure.
* Chain Luna combos together to release an outrageous flamethrower or pump out a ballistic bubble to protect yourself!
* Grab a flaming power orb and turn Purumi into a super cute fireball!
* With all the power-ups available, you can turn Purumi into a vacuum with 'Power Magnet'! Lighten up your day with 'Bright Lantern'! Use 'Shadow Potion' and become an untouchable shadow dragon!
* Prove your skills by going up against the big bad bosses and save the day!
* Plow through hordes of angry monsters with the ultimate Purumi Blitz!

Website: http://www.purumiru.com/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lumigongame
Android : http://bit.ly/SFJ4dP
iTunes : http://bit.ly/TFHAPl

Official Trailer: https://www.youtube....h?v=6HCuyZDmaF0

Screenshot:


----------

